# Spearfishing seminar with Cameron Kirkconnell jan 26th by Riffe



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Have had a great response to the seminar but many cannot make it this weekend so we have decided to postpone it to late Febuary..



Cameron and I will be settling on a date today and I will repost...







Hi Everyone,



We are having a spearfishing seminar on Jan 26th which is Saturday at 12:00 PM.



This is a Seminar/workshop and will be conducted by Cameron Kirkconnell.



The cost is $25 per person and includes lunch.



Bring your gear and guns to the seminar for some personal tips and advice from Cameron. He will work with each person on their gear.

This is going to be an awesome time and each person will receive 10% off anything in the shop (excluding sale or clearance items) plus $50 off the purchase of any speargun in the shop or we can order one for you. The will offset the cost of the seminar (we didn't set the fee and lunch is on us  )



A little about Cameron; Cameron holds several world records for spearfishing and currently works for Riffe as a Spearfishing Specialist, consultant and in R & D developing more products and testing of course.



I met Cameron at DEMA and he obviously shares our love and enthusiasm for the sport of Spearfishing or should I say in my case addiction.

Cameron is looking to move to the Mobile area or if we can convince him to Pensacola so we want to show him a welcome hand.



After DEMA Cameron came into Pensacola and we had dinner and I think you will be impressed with his knowledge of Spearfishing as I was while we talked. (and I pumped him for all the info I could  )



Check him out on a googld search and you tube as well.



Here is a link to see the records he holds currently and some kills but there are more:



http://www.iusarecords.com/twenty_first_century_record_list.php



http://www.iusarecords.com/world_record_list.php



http://www.wildblue.co.nz/recorddoggie/



http://www.freedive.net/ibsrc/fish_pgs/king_mac.htm





Call the shop or stop by to register and pay or you can pay online at http://thescubageek.net/product_info.php?cPath=33&products_id=62



Thanks,


----------

